# New home needed fo my Samoyed male.



## Pricey1 (Jan 31, 2011)

*I am reluctantly looking for a new home for my one year old Samoyed male. He is a beautiful KC registered pedigree, brought up with children in a very noisy household. He has had basic training and loves agility. He needs a lot of walking and grooming and loves other dogs. We are rehoming him as I have to increase my working hours and have just had another child. Would love to keep him but would be very selfish of me as I cannot give him all the time and attention he deserves  *


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

He is absolutly adorable!!

Is he netured? up to date of vacc's, flea treatment and worming?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Try and contact your local rescue or find a breed specific rescue for him..


----------



## Pricey1 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi, my sammie is a five generation pedigree so we didn't want to have him neutered. He has just had his first year booster and has flea treatment every month and is wormed every three months. I want to know where he is going so I wouldn't take him to a rehome centre


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

The best thing to do would be to contact Linda Brasier The Samoyed Association Rescue 01442 877027. They would help you find a properly vetted home for him. Please dont put him on the internet to rehome him.
You dont know who might be attracted to him for the wrong reasons.

I had a rescue sammy years ago, I would love to have him but there is no way my Male Malamute would share his territory. But the people above who know and love the breed would ensure he has a good home. Even if she is not near you thay would have a national network and would be able to help.


----------



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

Pricey1 said:


> Hi, my sammie is a five generation pedigree so we didn't want to have him neutered. He has just had his first year booster and has flea treatment every month and is wormed every three months. I want to know where he is going so I wouldn't take him to a rehome centre


Rescue centres are very good. They provide home checks and more often than not if something goes wrong, they'll take the dog back... 
Neutering is a good idea, five generation pedigree or not. Some idiots out there may want to make a lot of money out of your dog and not have his best interests at heart.

He is gorgeous  hope he finds a home soon.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dont all pedigrees have five generations of pedigree, I thought that was the point? (not being rude a genuine question that I thought I knew the answer to but may well be confused?_

Sorry you have to rehome your dog, must be really hard for you, good luck if finding the right home.


----------



## Pricey1 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you for all your suggestions, will look into a rehoming centre, five generation pedigree was how he was advertised to me, I don't know any more than that, you are probably right


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Your PM box is full so cant PM you back. Give me 5 mins and I will do some sleuthing and see what I can find out.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Please get him into a rescue as scammers and bad breeders pray on ads like this.

Try contacting the following -

Samoyed Rescue (UK)
Samoyed Rescue Society - About Us
WhiteSamoyed.co.uk - Samoyed Rescue

They will be able to get him a 5* home xxx


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

sorry you have to rehome him. have you contacted his breeder and told her /him of your predicament, they may be able to take him back.


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

dexter said:


> sorry you have to rehome him. have you contacted his breeder and told her /him of your predicament, they may be able to take him back.


Reputable breeders have this in their contracts that go out with pups so please check, they may b able 2 help you, goodluck in re homing him, he's a lovely boy


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Pricey1 said:


> Hi, my sammie is a five generation pedigree so we didn't want to have him neutered. He has just had his first year booster and has flea treatment every month and is wormed every three months. I want to know where he is going so I wouldn't take him to a rehome centre


Thank you for this info.
It worries me, if he is pedigree and intact then you may attract some people who will only be interested in breeding :frown: 
He is absolutly beautiful but I am on no place to have a pooch at the moment. Please take advice about the re-homing centres, they will vet properly and make sure he goes somewhere good!!

best of luck with him


----------



## wise_nat (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi

Have PM you but heard that you are having trouble getting messages. My Aunt is looking for a new Sam after hers sadly passed away before christmas. She has been checked and approved by samoyed rescue. She is retired and gives her dogs 3 walks a day and doesnt leave them for more than a couple of hours. She also has 2 cats so the dog will need to be good with cats. Please drop me an email if you are interested in her rehoming your sam.- [email protected]

Thanks

Natalie


----------



## Nina Hughes (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi I Am Currently Looking For A Samoyed, I Already Have A Male Samoyed Who Is 4, N Is Great With Other Dogs, Is There Anything Wrong Woith As My Dog Is Diabetic Please Msg Back, Would Really Like The Chance To Rehome Your Dog. If You Go On My Profile Their Is Some Pictures Of Sully..


----------



## gudgin1574 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi there,

I hope you have found a suitable home for you samoyed or got in contact with the samoyed rescue.

I have just had mine put to sleep after 14 very happy years.

I would love to help you find a good home but my advice would be to get the dog newtered as this will stop dodgy breeders using your just to stud.

Please please don't just give the dog to anyone.

If you like to contact me I'm on Facebook as mark gudgin I'm the one with a Sammy sat next to me.

All the best

Mark


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

This thread is over 2 years old so I would assume the dog was rehomed a long while ago.


----------

